# AMH Levels??



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Lovely Ladies
I have so many questions about everything having decided to probably move clinics and just gathering lots of information. Hoping to get my AMH tested again next week and just wondering what kind of levels people have and is there such thing as a typical decline over say 18 months. 

I had mine done May 11 and it was 9.7, just wondering what it is likely to be now. 

Success stories of this and lower levels would be fab!!!! My clinic said at the time that it was pretty much what they would expect at my age so not ridiculously low but obviously low. 

Thanks xxx


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

i was reading something today that said the rate of decline could be related to the mother's menopause age, ie people whose mothers had a later menopause were more likely to have a slower rate of decline. no idea if there's truth in that or if the study was too small to be conclusive. other than that i am not aware of any way to predict it.


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-20217735

/links


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

INteresting reading, thanks, trying to think when Mum started her menopause now, might have to ask her!


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi Tiny, mine dropped from 12.6 to 4.6 in 18 months!!! Thinking back I wish I'd asked them to re check it as it did seem like a huge drop although the clinic said they weren't too concerned as I'd responded well to drugs. Just for the record though my mum didn't go through the menopause until her mid 50s nor did my nanna but it appears I'll go through it far eariler if amh levels are to believed :-( xxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

That's a big drop! Guess its something else we can't do anything about or predict.  So you still responded well after that result? 


Will have to see when I get my results, not even booked the test yet   


Xx


----------



## Arkay (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi Tiny,  I only had my level tested once before starting treatment so can't comment on what sort of drop might occur, but my level was only 6.6 and I got a BFP with my first ICSI try. 

Good luck!


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

mine was 4.5 on first cycle and dropped on second, but so far still bfp (though cramping and scared)


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Aww Goldbunny, are you ok now? I know how worrying it all is. Hope things settle down soon and everything is fine xxx

Tiny, No I decided not to have any more tx because of my amh and my miscarriages. I was really shocked at how fast it had dropped (the clinic were too) and I just panicked and thought maybe that was why I was having miscarriages....I've since been diagnosed with an immune disease so more likely that but I was so scared of miscarrying again I couldn't go on. I do wonder if we'd have got there if we'd carried on but I guess its too late now :-( 
Xxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks goldbunny and arkay, that is very reassuring to hear, cramps are really common goldbunny, it is so nerve wracking though

Just out of interest what drugs were you put on and at what level? 

Isobel - have I read your signature correctly that you have twins? You have been through such a tough time I don't blame you moving on


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

i had 450 gonal F for a week then 375 gonal F plus some menopur (can't remember the dose). I feel very lucky that i responded well to it since i think that is pretty much the maximum dose i have heard of anyone having. on my second cycle they wouldn't have let me go again except for that they knew how well i responded the first time, so they were prepared to give it a shot. but it was close, there was a lot of talk of donor eggs etc from the clinic's side.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Yes Tiny I have twins who are almost 16......where those yrs went I'll never know ;-). Xxx


----------

